# Cobia/Shark Leader 48" 80# Test



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I have some 48" 80# test coated leaders that are in my tackle box from my last trip down to the gulf in 2008. They are pre packaged and I bought them at Half Hitch. They are listed as Cobia/Shark leader. Would these be worthy of catching shark off the surf with some cut Ladyfish? I do not kayak out for the big ones but rather cautiously wade out to cast. Any suggestions would be great. I fish at dawn and dusk.


----------



## Wild Girl (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes they will work although 4 foot is a bit short if you hooked into a big one. But what have you got to loose by trying them for the small to mid-size ones. They are the best to eat too.


----------

